# Cockapoo never had a season...



## Zell (Apr 26, 2018)

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum, so please bear with me...
My lovely girl Evie who is a beautiful cream and apricot Cockapoo is now 2 years old and has not had a season yet. Her 'ladybits' sometimes swell up a little, but there is no sign of any blood. She is fit and well and very lively, loving her life! 

I have owned dogs all my life but never ever encountered this...
As anyone experienced this before? 

Thanks in advance ...


----------



## Nessykins (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi Zell

Can’t really offer any advice, just interested in any replies as was beginning to worry about my pup who is 11 months and not had a season whilst other pups from her litter have. I was wondering if I just haven’t noticed as I’ve been told in the beginning you may not see blood as they can be very good at cleaning themselves and not much may be being produced early on. I keep checking for ladybits swelling, much to Nelly’s amusement  

She seems very happy and healthy though but is quite petite, she may yet have a massive growth spurt though. 

Hope someone has some good advice xx


----------



## Zell (Apr 26, 2018)

*Update on my girl...*

Hello Nessykins,

Well I can't quite believe this myself but, yesterday I noticed a tiny bit of blood, this morning there is more. So I can safely say she has finally come in season at last!
She is well over 2 years old, the vet said not to worry, but I was thinking of all sorts of 'bad' things... Thank goodness! 

So I don't think I would worry too much about your little munchkin she has got oodles of time...

All the best!

Zell


----------



## Pixiepoo (Apr 29, 2018)

I asked our breeder about breeding, how many seasons they get etc. and when and she said they are completely variable and the worst case she knew of the dog was 4 years old when she came into season and only had 2 seasons in her lifetime.


----------



## Nessykins (Sep 6, 2017)

Maybe talking about not having a season on here brings on a season as Nelly has just started to bleed and swell etc 🤗. I’m relieved but poor puppy is feeling a tad sorry for herself so extra cuddles and treats a plenty. She’s also somewhat perplexed as to why I keep plonking a towel down every time she sits!! It’s exhausting lol xx


----------



## Zell (Apr 26, 2018)

That's great news! Strange though, how having mentioned it, put the 'wheels' into motion  

All the best 

Zell


----------

